# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  ما رأيكم في جامعة المدينة؟؟

## جابر العتيق

السلام عليكم 

أحبتي الكرام

ما رأيكم في (جامعة المدينة العالمية) والتي مقرها دولة ماليزيا وهي جامعة مفتوحة وتقدم التعليم عن بعد,,,

وذلك لمن أراد أن يكمل دراساته العليا ؟؟؟

ولا تسمح له الظروف بالدراسة النظامية المعترف بها لدينا!!

هل منكم من يعرفها وهل من ناصح ؟؟

هذا موقعهم على الشبكة

http://www.mediu.edu.my/ar/

----------


## جابر العتيق

لا أحد يعرف عنها شيء!!؟

----------


## صالح صولا

للرفع

----------


## جابر العتيق

الحمدلله ...

الآن أنهينا بتوفيق من الله السنة المنهجية!!!

----------


## صالح صولا

> الحمدلله ...
> 
> الآن أنهينا بتوفيق من الله السنة المنهجية!!!


 أخي جابر هل أنت في مرحلة الماجستير وفي أي تخصص 
بارك الله فيك

----------


## جابر العتيق

> أخي جابر هل أنت في مرحلة الماجستير وفي أي تخصص 
> بارك الله فيك


حياك الله أخي صالح ..

نعم أنا في مرحلة الماجستير تخصص تفسير وعلوم القرآن.

----------


## صالح صولا

وفقك الله ونفع بك اخي جابر 
هل تعرف أحدا من الإخوة يدرس ماجستير  تخصص علوم الحديث

----------


## جابر العتيق

هذا منتدى طلاب الجامعة,ستجد فيه-إن شاء الله- بعض من الإخوة الذين يدرسون في تخصصات شتى!!

http://mediumd.com/forum/

----------


## عبدالعزيز الحربي

أخي كم رسوم الدراسة ، وما هي الكيفية التي يتم بها تقديم الامتحانات ؟
أرجو التكرم بالافادة وشكرا

----------


## جابر العتيق

حياك الله أخي الكريم عبدالعزيز ...

الرسوم قريباً من 4000 ريال للفصل الدراسي.
وهناك منحة دراسية تعطى لمن عندهم ظروف مالية,وهناك أيضا تخفيضات لبعض الموظفين.
فالجامعة ليست بحاجة أموال فهي مدعومة مالياً.

أما الامتحانات فهي عادية كأي جامعة,وهناك مراكز اختبارات,في مكة والمدينة والرياض والشرقية والجنوبية.
بعد تحديد الجدول تذهب لأقرب مركز اختبارات وتؤدي الاختبار فيه بعد التنسيق مع شؤون الطلاب,يوجد مراقبين ومتابعين لكل مركز.

----------


## خير الزاد

السلام عليكم 

لو تكرمتم أخي الكريم أ. جابر مارأيكم بالدراسة في هذه الجامعة وعلى وجه الخصوص 
تخصص تفسير وعلوم قرآن ..أنوي التسجيل لإكمال الماجستير ولكن مترددة نود خبرتكم 
عن هذه الجامعة وعن هذا التخصص تحديدا شاكرين لكم وداعين .

----------


## جابر العتيق

وعليكم السلام
بالنسبة لي فأنا سعيد بالدراسة في هذه الجامعة وخصوصا في هذا التخصص...

الدراسة ممتعة جدا ويسيرة والاساتذة والإدارة متفهمون جدا

أنصح بالتسجيل فيها.

----------


## أبومنصور

تفضل:
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=189156

----------


## خير الزاد

> وعليكم السلام
> بالنسبة لي فأنا سعيد بالدراسة في هذه الجامعة وخصوصا في هذا التخصص...
> 
> الدراسة ممتعة جدا ويسيرة والاساتذة والإدارة متفهمون جدا
> 
> أنصح بالتسجيل فيها.


 
زادكم الله من فضله ووفقكم .
كم هي مدة الدراسة في الهكيل c وهل هناك مناقشة للبحث في هذا الهيكل فقد عرفت من الموقع أنه مواد دراسية + بحث تكميلي فقط .
وكيف هي آلية دفع الرسوم وخاصة الفصل الأول؟ وكيف بالنسبة للمنح ؟ هل هي خاصة لفئة محددة ؟ 
وهل هناك فعلا إمكانية لمعادلة الشهادة عندنا بالسعودية ؟ فقد عرفت أنها معتمدة في ماليزيا 
فقط وأنها في طريق أن تعادل الشهادة مع تخرج أول دفعة ؟ فهل هذا الكلام صحيح ؟
وماذا يقصد بمتفرغ تام في إستمارة التسجيل ؟ هل يعني الدوام الكامل ؟
جزاكم الله خيرا أخي الكريم وعفوا للإطالة .

مع العلم أنني منشرحة جدا للتسجيل فيها فقد لمست مصداقيتهم من البداية وهذا أمر مطمئن للغاية والله ولي التوفيق .

----------


## خير الزاد

> تفضل:
> http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=189156


 
جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم وبارك فيكم ..استفدت كثيرا من هذا الرابط وتشجعت لهذه الجامعة 
وفقكم الله .

----------


## خير الزاد

هل بإمكاني الدراسة في الهيكل أ. رسالة فقط + دراسة مادة مناهج بحث لأنتهي في فترة سنة واحدة فقط ؟
حيث أنني خريجة إنتساب وأخاف أن يصعب علي إعداد الرسالة على الوجه المطلوب ؟ أم أنه لامشكلة بالتعاون 
مع المشرف ؟ أفيدوني جزاكم الله خيرا ويسر لكم طريقا إلى الجنة .

----------


## جابر العتيق

بالنسبة لدفع الرسوم فهم يرسلون لك فاتورة على بريدك حين حلولها وليس قبل نهاية الفصل الاول...
المنح تعطى لمن لديه ظروف مادية أو لايستطيع الدفع,وانصح بمخاطبة الجامعة فسوف يفيدونك...
أما بالنسبة للدوام الكامل والجزئي ,فالفرق هو طول مدة الدراسة وقصرها...
فالجزئي تقل فيه المواد الدراسية في الفصل الدراسي وتكثر الفصول
والكامل تكثر فيه المواد الدراسية في الفصل وتقل الفصول...

ومع هذا ذاك فأفضل بمراسلة الجامعة مباشرة وسؤالهم عن كل مايشكل عليك فهم من يستطيع إجابتك عن اسألتك..

وفقكم الله

----------


## خير الزاد

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء وشكرا جزيلا لكم . لقد تم التسجيل والله الموفق للجميع .

----------


## أحمد الشهري

وفقك الله .

----------


## خير الزاد

اللهم آمين وإياكم ..جزاكم الله خيرا .

----------


## زيت الزيتون

لقد سجلت فيها هذا الفصل واسأل الله لنا ولكم التوفيق

----------


## خير الزاد

> لقد سجلت فيها هذا الفصل واسأل الله لنا ولكم التوفيق


بالتوفيق أخي الكريم .. وهل سجلتم دراسات عليا ؟ أم بكالوريس ؟

----------


## زيت الزيتون

لقد سجلت دراسات عليا

----------


## الروقي العتيبي

*السلام عليكم
(الجامعة ذات مناهج طيبة ومأمونة كما سمعت عنها -وهي جامعة سعودية -)
ويا ليت الإخوة يكتبوا لنا تجاربهم 
خاصة من أكمل الدراسة منهم _من الإخوه الذين تم قبولهم في مراحل الدراسات العليا _
*

----------


## الروقي العتيبي

ألا يوجد أحد أكمل الدراسة في الجامعة ؟

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

وعليكم السلام
وقيل أن الدراسة فيها للرجال فقط؟! فهل ما ذكر صحيح؟

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

الدراسة فيها غير مجدية - كما يقال - ولا أظن أيضا أنها معترف بها رسميا بين الدول بشكل واسع!
وأعني بذلك أن بعض المؤسسات الدينية العالمية لا تعترف بها، ولا تمنح الطالب إكمال مشواره العلمي بها ممن يحملون شهادة جامعة المدينة. 
هذا على حد علمي ومعرفة بعض الناس بها، والله أعلم.

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> لا يوجد 
> ؟


هل تقصد: ألا
لأن وضع علامة الاستفهام دالة على هذا !

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> وعليكم السلام
> وقيل أن الدراسة فيها للرجال فقط؟! فهل ما ذكر صحيح؟



أعني جامعة المدينة الإسلامية بالمدينة

----------


## الروقي العتيبي

الجامعة معترف بها في عدد لا بأس به من الدول ، وبعض هذه الإعترافات بتواريخ قريبة (أي بعد طرح هذا الموضوع وهذا دليل على قوة الجامعة والله أعلم)
http://www.alweeam.com.sa/357483/%D8...7%D8%A6%D9%85/

كما وجدت على صفحات الجامعة اعتماد كثير من الدول بها لعلي أنقل الرابط هنا .

ويبدو أن لها مستقبل زاهر .
أما إكمال الدراسة بها فهو راجع لإعتراف تلك الدولة بها ومعادلتها. 
والجامعة كما سمعت أنها سلفية المنهج .
والمقصد الأول بالنسبة لي هو تحصيل العلم والأخذ عن الثقات أو ما ينوب عنهم من الجامعات ذات المناهج السلفية .

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

غير معترف بها في الكويت، قيل أنهم يسعون للاعتراف فيها.

----------


## الروقي العتيبي

> غير معترف بها في الكويت، قيل أنهم يسعون للاعتراف فيها.


أختي أم علي الأوامر والأنظمة تتغير من حين لآخر
فهاهم طلاب الانتساب في السعودية ومن جامعات معترف بها دولياً وعلى رأسها جامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية لا يلتحقون بالدراسات العليا ولا تعتبر أكاديمية فيلتحقوا بالتعليم كمعلمين !
وقد كانت من قبل وإلى عهد قريب وأعرف أُناس ممن تخرج انتساباً وهو معلم إلى الآن في المدارس الحكومية بل أعرف من أكمل الدراسات العليا ، ولكن هي الأنظمة وتغيراتها
وهذا لا يقدح في قوة الجامعة ومناهجها وإنما هي أنظمة معينة تتغير من حين لآخر كما نرى على أرض الواقع!
وها هو الماستر الموازي يقفل أبوابه بعد أن كان يُدَرس في الجامعات السعودية الفترة المسائية!
فالحاصل والمهم أن يتوخى الإنسان الحذر من الجامعات الوهمية والتي ليس لها وجود على أرض الواقع وإنما هي مواقع انترنتية وشلة حرامية

----------


## الروقي العتيبي

> الدراسة فيها غير مجدية - كما يقال - ولا أظن أيضا أنها معترف بها رسميا بين الدول بشكل واسع!
> وأعني بذلك أن بعض المؤسسات الدينية العالمية لا تعترف بها، ولا تمنح الطالب إكمال مشواره العلمي بها ممن يحملون شهادة جامعة المدينة. 
> هذا على حد علمي ومعرفة بعض الناس بها، والله أعلم.


جزاك الله خير 
هل تقصد غير مجدية علمياً -من الناحية التعليمية أو المنهجية- أو غير مجدية وظيفياً من الناحية الوظيفية وشكرا لك

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

كلامي عما تسمى: جامعة المدينة العالمية، التابعة لماليزيا، وليس عن الجامعة الإسلامية بالمدينة النبوية.
معترف بها - الماليزية - عند بعض الدول، ولكن عن فعليا، وعند التطبيق العملي، نرى بعضا من المؤسسات الدينية العالمية كجامعة الإمام والأزهر وغيرهما، لا يوافقون على طلابها لإكمال دراساتهم عندهم.
وهي غير مجدية علميا في بعض الأحيان، فأعرف فيها بعض المدرسين بها، وهو ليس على المنهج السلفي، بل بالواسطة تم تعيينه!!
 وغير مجدية وظيفيا في كثير من الأحيان.

----------


## الروقي العتيبي

> كلامي عما تسمى: جامعة المدينة العالمية، التابعة لماليزيا، وليس عن الجامعة الإسلامية بالمدينة النبوية.
> معترف بها - الماليزية - عند بعض الدول، ولكن عن فعليا، وعند التطبيق العملي، نرى بعضا من المؤسسات الدينية العالمية كجامعة الإمام والأزهر وغيرهما، لا يوافقون على طلابها لإكمال دراساتهم عندهم.
> وهي غير مجدية علميا في بعض الأحيان، فأعرف فيها بعض المدرسين بها، وهو ليس على المنهج السلفي، بل بالواسطة تم تعيينه!!
>  وغير مجدية وظيفيا في كثير من الأحيان.


أخي الكريم أبا مالك جامعة الإمام لم تعترف بخريجيها عن بعد ! -فهي لا تسمح لهم بإكمال الدراسات العليا - حتى تعترف بخريجي  الجامعات الأخرى ،وهذا لا يعني القدح في صحة الشهادة أو العلم المأخوذ من خلالها بل هي مجرد أنظمة كما ذكرت سابقاً .

أما الأزهر فالأزهر نفسه فيه ما فيه من بعض المدرسين الموجودين وهو ليس على المنهج السلفي.
أما المعادلة فهي معادلة في مصر والله أعلم 
http://www.mediu.edu.my/world/?p=28664
وأعتقد أن لها مستقبل زاهر من الناحية التعليمية (العلمية) والله أعلم 
كما قد يكون لها مستقبل أكبر مما هي فيه الآن من الناحية الوظيفية لراغبي الوظائف بناءً على هذه المعادلات المستمرة من الدول العربية 
فنسأل الله إن كان ما تقوم به هذه الجامعة يعود على الاسلام والمسلمين بالنفع أن يوفقهم لما فيه الخير 
وشكراً لك على طرح وجهة نظرك .

----------


## رشيد الكيلاني

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------

